# Feuern in eurer Gegend die Firmen?



## lorenz2512 (26 Januar 2009)

hallo,
feuern in eurer gegend firmen auch sehr viele leute? hier im westharz feuern fast alle leute, und gehen in insolvenz. ist das nur hier so schlimm?.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Januar 2009)

Nein... Im Lipperland liest du auch jeden Tag über eine neue Insolvenz (meine Firma eingeschlossen)... über Entlassungswellen habe ich noch nichts gehört......


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Januar 2009)

hier in BW ist es relativ ruhig - aber der ein oder andere Zeitarbeiter steht nun auf der Strasse. Obwohl die Automobiler (Daimler) "Not" leiden, haben die dennoch kein Interesse daran, dass nun Zulieferer kaputt gehen. Wer soll denn nach der Krise die Autos bauen, wenn alles tot ist?


----------



## mariob (26 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
sorry @Perfektionist, also Autos bauen die seit 1996 nicht mehr, solches Zeug mit verreckenden Hochdruckpumpen, beim simplen Kopfdichtungswechsel den gesamten Fahrschemel samt Motor raus, undichten Injektoren, abreißenden Glühkerzen aus größtenteils ALU!!!! und Rost an allen Ecken und Enden eigentlich auch nur durch Konstruktionsfehler, die Frontscheibe knackt nach dem Wechsel trotz mehrmaligen Werkstattbesuchs immernoch (laut) und dann Preise als wären die Karren trotz Rostes aus massivem Gold (nicht nur bei dem Hersteller) redest Du von Autos????? Da ist fast jede Reisschüssel besser, die sind wenigstens bemüht - nichtmal davon bemerkt man bei den deutschen Herstellern was. Ich kann mir glücklicherweise selbst helfen, aber die armen Suppen die da glauben sie hätten da ganz was gutes. Weg von OT und zum Thema, das Thema Entlassungen steht bei uns schon deutlich länger zur Debatte als die Krise, es wird "normal" durchgezogen. In den ehemaligen Firmen gibt es bis jetzt nur Auftragsrückgänge aber noch keine Konsequenzen für das Personal.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## crash (26 Januar 2009)

zum jahresende sind bei uns alle gegangen die zeitverträge hatten.
sonst gab es *bis jetzt* noch keine kündigungen.

ps: uns kann man nicht entlassen!
sklaven müssen verkauft werden!


----------



## maxi (27 Januar 2009)

Das mit der Automobilbranche wissten die doch schon seit über 5 Jahren.

Die angebliche Finanzkriese ist nun deren angebliche Ausrede.

Also ich kenne ein paar Firmen die Suchen und die niemand finden.


----------



## ralfi (27 Januar 2009)

Also da kann ich mich dem Maxi nur anschliessen. Die Autobranche baut seit jahren auf Halde. Für mich ist die Finanzskriese nur der Aufhänger gewesen. Bei uns in NRW (zumindest hier im Umkreis) sind etliche Zeitarbeiter entlassen worde und Zeitverträge nicht verlängert worden. Von Entlassungen bei Festangestellten habe ich noch nichts vernommen. Und gutes Fachpersonal wird auch gesucht. Aber das ist ja eh Mangelware (Gut für uns alle).

Gruß aus dem Bergischen Land


----------



## Homer79 (27 Januar 2009)

Mit dem Entlasssen hält es sich bei uns im Umkreis noch in Grenzen, kenne aber viele die Kurzarbeit haben...
Viele große Firmen sind aber schon im straucheln (zumindestens wird auf den Zug Finanzkrise und ich brauch Geld mit aufgesprungen)...von den Kleinen hört ma ja eher weniger, aber dort wird es bei uns sicher einige erwischen...


----------



## Sash7770 (27 Januar 2009)

Bei uns im Kreis hält sich das mit den entlassungen auch in Grenzen....


----------



## marlob (27 Januar 2009)

Bei uns gibt es einige Firmen mit Kurzarbeit. Ich kenne auch einige Firmen, die die Auftragsbücher voll haben, aber trotzdem alle Mitarbeiter mit Zeitvertrag ihre Verträge nicht verlängert bekommen haben, weil sie Angst vor den Folgen der Finanzkrise haben.
Die Firma in der ich arbeite, hat dagegen genug zu tun und wir stellen auch noch Leute ein


----------



## Cerberus (27 Januar 2009)

Folgende Situation bei uns: Wir haben unsere Zeitarbeiter "entlassen" und arbeiten kurz. Zusätzlich werden die zeitlich begrenzten Arbeitsverträge nicht verlängert und jegliche Anschaffung wird 50- bis 100-fach hinterfragt bevor sie je nach Wert evtl sogar von der Geschäftsleitung abgesegnet werden muss. Kündigungen stehen bei uns aber noch nicht auf dem Programm, dazu hat die GL noch zu viel Hoffnung, dass es demnächst mal wieder bergauf gehen wird.


----------



## Ralle (29 Januar 2009)

Ja Kurzarbeit gibt es im Moment häufig. Ist aber besser als Leute feuern. Leiharbeiter sind die angeschissenen und denen wird häufig gleich noch ein 2. Mal gekündigt, nämlich von ihrer Leihfirma. Ich war schon immer der Meinung, daß Leiharbeit modernes Sklaventum ist und die Ausnahme sein sollte. Leider scheint es eher zur Regel zu werden.

Ich denken, da wird im Moment unser aller Geld verbrannt. Die normalen kleinen Bürger werden um ihr Erspartes beschissen. Danach gehts wieder lustig weiter und sicher auch wieder aufwärts.

Ach ja, "Bad Bank". Wer will meine Schulden für Lau übernehmen? Wo kann ich das beim Bund beantragen?

Aber: http://www.produktion.de/news/detai...rsten+Quartal+steigendes+operatives+Ergebnis"


----------



## vierlagig (29 Januar 2009)

bei uns kommen wöchentlich im schnitt 5 ZAN in produktion und lager dazu ...


----------



## maxi (30 Januar 2009)

Mir fällt noch zusätzzlich ein das die notierten AG`s Einstellunsgstops und Entlassungen haben.

Ich wollte ja mal zu Krones und E+H gehen. Beide haben Einstellungstops udn bauen ab. Dies sind im Umkreis München aber die einzigsten die mir einfallen.


----------



## PeterEF (30 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Mir fällt noch zusätzzlich ein das die notierten AG`s Einstellunsgstops und Entlassungen haben.
> 
> Ich wollte ja mal zu Krones und E+H gehen. Beide haben Einstellungstops udn bauen ab. Dies sind im Umkreis München aber die einzigsten die mir einfallen.


 

Ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du immer diese Gerüchte hernimmst, aber was ist z.B. hiermit: http://www.krones.de/de/karriere/5895.htm 

Ah ja, Krones sagt dazu: 





> Der Stellenmarkt unserer Homepage wird ständig aktualisiert und enthält nur offene Positionen.


----------



## vierlagig (11 März 2009)

auf die Weltwirtschaftskrise© antworten wir mit aktuell 18 stellenausschreibungen - davon 3 lehrstellen ... in so schweren zeiten ein eindeutiges signal für gesunden optimimus, wie ich finde


----------



## MW (14 März 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> auf die Weltwirtschaftskrise© antworten wir mit aktuell 18 stellenausschreibungen - davon 3 lehrstellen ... in so schweren zeiten ein eindeutiges signal für gesunden optimimus, wie ich finde



lobenswert dieser Optimismus, aber ich glaub da gibts nicht mehr viele Firmen die ähnlich optimistisch sind, leider.


----------



## maxi (15 März 2009)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du immer diese Gerüchte hernimmst, aber was ist z.B. hiermit: http://www.krones.de/de/karriere/5895.htm
> 
> Ah ja, Krones sagt dazu:


 

Hallo, leider kein Gerücht, sondern eigene Erfahrungen.
Weiter kann ich dazu hier aber nicht eingehen.

---


Wir suchen übrigens Leute,
Programmierer und Hardwareplaner (inkl. Projektleitung) mit Erfahrung.


----------



## kolbendosierer (15 März 2009)

Moin,

bei uns ist von der ganzen Krise noch nichts zu spühren.
Momentan wird bei uns sehr viel umgebaut/investiert. Hoffen wir mal das alles gut geht .

 @MAXI: Ein Schlosserkollege von mir ist auch zu Krones gewechselt.
Die Zeit für den Wechsel hätte wahrscheinlich beschissener nicht seien können.
Außerdem was willstn bei Krones???
Immer nur unterwegs und ich habe die bei uns jetzt schon zwei Anlagen bei uns aufbauen sehen, naja ???


----------



## zotos (15 März 2009)

Krones muss doch keine Angst haben:
Wirtschaftskriese -> hohe Arbeitslosigkeit -> noch höherer Flaschbier Konsum


----------



## kolbendosierer (15 März 2009)

Naja,

Quelle Shortnews:

*Es wird immer weniger Bier getrunken*


*Deutschlandweit ist der Bierabsatz auch im Januar 2009 weiter rückläufig. Im Vergleich zum Januar 2008 wurde ein Minus von fast 20 Prozent vermeldet.*

*Einzig in Sachsen-Anhalt wird anscheinend mehr Bier getrunken als im letzten Jahr. Hier stieg der Bierabsatz um elf Prozent.*

*Die größten Verlierer im bundesweiten Ranking sind die Länder Rheinland-Pfalz, Saarland und Nordrhein-Westfalen.*

Hoffen wir mal das der Bierabsatz wieder steigt.


----------



## vierlagig (15 März 2009)

ich glaub zotos meinte das hier:



			
				Philipp Mißfelder (Junge Union) schrieb:
			
		

> "*Die Erhöhung von Hartz IV war                 ein Anschub für die Tabak- und Spirituosenindustrie"*


----------



## kolbendosierer (15 März 2009)

Schon verstanden


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2009)

:s17:...Verrückt…..so kann sich ein Thema wandeln….
eben noch die steigende Arbeitslosigkeit, dann
Einstellungspolitik bei Krones und dann wird der
Bierkonsum unter die Lupe genommen…dann die
Politik...und irgendwie scheint alles zusammen zu hängen….:s17:


----------



## kolbendosierer (15 März 2009)

trauig aber war.

der ROTE FADEN zieht sich überall durch.


----------

